
Look how big Google Glasses are behind the ear - elsewhen
https://plus.google.com/photos/109813896768294978296/albums/5753182323166823057?banner=pwa
======
vibrunazo
This is misleading because of the angle. You can see the full size of the
device here:

[http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/05/sergey-brin-
finally-l...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/05/sergey-brin-finally-lets-
someone-else-wear-google-glass/)

Forward to 1:05 when Sergey is holding it in his hand, you can see it whole.
It's pretty small.

Edit: when I saw the title I thought it would be about this:

[https://plus.google.com/113217924531763968801/posts/9GjXoifY...](https://plus.google.com/113217924531763968801/posts/9GjXoifYQsv)

~~~
swombat
I'll be so pissed off if these Google Glasses can't interact with the iPhone
just because Apple and Google are pissed off at each other... Those look
great. Even just as a dumb display for my iPhone with some simple touchpad
gestures on the side, I'd buy one.

~~~
kaolinite
I don't think the iOS APIs are flexible enough to allow Glass the full access
that it requires. Might be wrong though, I'm no iOS developer.

Really though, if Apple brought these out would you expect them to work with
Android? :-)

~~~
swombat
Oh, I'm pretty sure they won't work together without some real collaboration
between Apple and Google. Well, they have a year or two to sort their
relationship out, I guess.

~~~
alexqgb
What happens depends on what interests Google more: driving the spread of
Android through less-than-fully-aligned carriers, or gathering the data that
everyone using these with iOS could provide. I'm guessing the latter.

Apple may respond not by blocking a fantastic bit of kit (which would
infuriate customers) but by buying a company that has its own patents on
similar technology and building on the play they made in buying C3 from Saab.
I'm hoping the latter.

[http://news.softpedia.com/news/Fraunhover-Wants-to-Beat-
Goog...](http://news.softpedia.com/news/Fraunhover-Wants-to-Beat-Google-s-
Project-Glass-to-the-Punch-269290.shtml)

Apple is a hardware company focused on seamless user experience, and highly
skilled in nurturing a commercial developer base. They can think mapps.

------
kaolinite
I can't remember where I read it but one journalist wrote something along the
lines of "how Google Glass looks doesn't matter - that's nothing that a
partnership with Armani won't fix". Whoever they were, they were right. I just
hope that Google partners up with a variety of brands to make a number of
different designs.

Anyway, no matter what they look like I will be there on day one. I don't
normally subscribe immediately to new tech like this. Took me a year or two to
get a smartphone and I still don't have a tablet, but Glass is different.

One more thing - I really, really hope that people will find a way to load new
OSes onto Glass. The technology is fantastic but it won't reach its full
potential if it's locked away.

~~~
martythemaniak
Well, it runs Android, so presumably you'd be able to load up CyanogenMod or
cook your own ROM.

I also assume apps would take care of the vast majority of customization and
extra functionality most users need.

~~~
kaolinite
It's possible that it'll be a closed device though with no inputs, so no way
to actually get CyanogenMod onto it. That's what concerns me.

------
adestefan
That's what you took out of this post!

How about the fact that a world leader was so excited about a self-driving car
that he jumped in to take a spin down the 101?

~~~
ChuckMcM
Having seen these cars driving on 101 I must say that as an engineer I'm
sorely tempted to test their reaction ability :-)

~~~
Arelius
I see them much more often on the 280, But every single time I think the same
thing!

------
dannyr
Here's a picture of Google Glass from a different angle:

<http://i.imgur.com/iOlcx.png>

~~~
abruzzi
Thats interesting since it looks like the right side is significantly larger
than the right side.

~~~
tcpekin
Why run a wire across the top of the frame if the display is also on the right
side? It makes sense to have the entire system on one side.

~~~
Pyrodogg
Balancing the weight of the thing fairly evening across your ears and nose.

~~~
abruzzi
That would be my biggest concern, but presumably this thing will miniaturize.
It also offends my general need for bilateral symmetry.

------
swombat
That's hardly big... I was imagining something the size of a hat covering the
back of the head! This is tiny.

~~~
elsewhen
It appears significantly bigger than when viewed from the front, like on
Sebastian Thrun's interview with Charlie Rose.

I'll still be first in line to get one.

------
dsr_
I'm not surprised. They need somewhere to put the battery. Video processing is
not a low-power activity.

No, actually, I am surprised. I figured there would be a thin cord down to
something about the size of a cigarette pack on your belt or in your pocket.

~~~
dclowd9901
Video processing can be piped through a PAN or something, utilizing a smart
phone or other device to handle the actual heavy lifting.

------
dannyr
It would get smaller in time.

They said that they used to carry a backpack before.

------
drharris
Doesn't look too intrusive, and may even help them keep a decent balance. I
don't think anybody expected them to look like typical glasses.

------
dpcan
I already wear glasses. Wonder if google glasses come with corrective lenses
too. Serious question.

~~~
pasbesoin
As someone else who wears glasses and who, based on family experience, is not
a good candidate for contact lenses, I wonder this, as well.

------
cdooh
I don't know about the rest of you but I can't wait for Google glasses to
become commercially a available

------
Lockyy
I don't know if this is the first shot of a non-white/black set but it seems
we'll be getting a range of colours. I cannot wait to see the range so I can
choose.

------
elsewhen
They look much bigger than the previous pictures that I have seen. Wouldn't
all that weight pushing down on the ear be uncomfortable after a few hours?

~~~
daenz
Sitting on a thin wallet day after day can screw up your spine alignment.
Wearing a CPAP oxygen mask (for sleep apnea) night after night can shift the
alignment of your teeth. If there's any weight to Google Glass at all, I
imagine wearing this day after day could eventually have negative effects too.

------
siavosh
Is anyone else getting awesome flashbacks to Christopher Walken's film
Brainstorm? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainstorm_(1983_film)>

One scene was how they continually used "microchips" to shrink the size of the
headset.

------
packetslave
Keep in mind, I'm not sure Google has ever said that the version of Glass
being shown publicly is the final form factor. When/if a commercial version is
announced, it could look radically different.

------
mc32
Maybe it's to counterweigh the camera at the other end? (and in addition
provide power, as indicated below). Without a counterweight (or something to
stabilize it) the "glasses" could rest a bit unstably on the nose with the
camera and display. Of course a strap would also work, but then you would need
that remote battery pack mentioned in the comments.

------
cjoh
Interesting that it's a Lexus. I thought they were using Prii for the self
driving car.

~~~
planetguy
They've got a Lexus too now, for unclear reasons.

<http://www.importrpm.com/self-driving-lexus-rxh/>

I think most of the test fleet is still Toyotas. But if you're Sergey Brin and
you show up with the President of Turkey then they let you borrow the Lexus.

------
moe
Looks amazing to me. Personally I wouldn't wear that. But given how small they
already are they will probably be indistinguishable from normal shades within
2 years. And _then_ I will wear that.

------
TylerE
Does anyone find it a bit hilarious that the top comment on Sergey's post (as
of right now, anyway), is some brazilian spam bot?

------
mdellavo
Aren't these still prototypes and not final designs? Compare these to original
prototypes for android handsets.

------
stcredzero
That's just the prototype. In the production glasses, they'll just implant
that big plastic slab in your skull.

------
ck2
It's 1st generation. Just imagine the third generation based on iphone
development.

------
Tichy
I think that (the grey thing) is the headrest of the car. Silly picture.

------
laconian
Look at how weird and curvy the Turkish guy's ears are! So weiiiird!

------
cristianocd
Brain tumor.

~~~
sukuriant
From what, and how is that worse than wearing a bluetooth headset, or having
your phone against your hip/thigh all day?

We have a looot of radio waves around us all the time

